# Yahoo- Ask The Pharmacist: Try fennel for blood pressure and digestion (Naples Daily News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Q: In a recent column, you stated that fennel tea is good for gas and bloating. Iâ€™ve seen it as a vegetable in my grocery store, but how do I make it into a tea, and what else is it good for? H.S., Crystal River, Florida A: I believe that fennel can ease gas, stomach cramping, spasms, bloating and other irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) symptoms, although eliminating food allergies may be the ...View the full article


----------

